# Board to the face.



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

My second time riding, I somehow managed to fall, and my board came up and hit me in the face. While it was strapped to my feet.... :dunno:

The edge hit me right under my eye. One inch higher, and that could've been really bad. I ended up with a black eye for a week.

Lesson learned: Wear goggles and a helmet.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Jesus shit dude, wear some goggles..

Helmet, eh, I'd wear one since you're a beginner.. or just be more careful, I never got around to throwing one of them on. But goggles, yes. You'll poke your eye out!


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

JPOW said:


> Jesus shit dude, wear some goggles..
> 
> Helmet, eh, I'd wear one since you're a beginner.. or just be more careful, I never got around to throwing one of them on. But goggles, yes. You'll poke your eye out!


Haha yeah not gonna lie, I've never actually worn my helmet.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

This was just posted the other day.

Helmets Are Cool


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wear 'em! Don't wear 'em. Entirely up to you! Your eyes, your noggin. 
I'm more interested in *How* you managed that?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

you must be be very flexible, wow

i rember when i was kids i would knee myself in the face all the time, not snowboarding i mean


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

Just like WeeMan but with both feet and a board strapped on... Maybe you're a wee person...


----------



## Devilbird (Oct 29, 2013)

shauna03 said:


> Haha yeah not gonna lie, I've never actually worn my helmet.


 Go get one, seriously. I picked one up this year and it's already saved me once from a nasty head vs snow fight. I didn't even realize I had hit that hard until I woke up today with a really sore and strained neck.

Also it keeps your head nice and warm! No need for a hat any longer.


----------



## --weezl-- (Jan 28, 2014)

BigmountainVMD said:


> This was just posted the other day.
> 
> Helmets Are Cool


awesome video! i don't know if I would say that helmets are cool, but I will say that I don't really care if people think i'm cool or not, and i'm going to wear a helmet regardless, I also won't think anyone is uncool for wearing one

actually, it would be more likely for me to think that someone who ISN'T wearing one was uncool!



Devilbird said:


> Go get one, seriously. I picked one up this year and it's already saved me once from a nasty head vs snow fight. I didn't even realize I had hit that hard until I woke up today with a really sore and strained neck.
> 
> Also it keeps your head nice and warm! No need for a hat any longer.


nice, glad it saved you, but I hope you've already thrown that one out and are planning on replacing it. Like motorcycle and bike helmets, they are designed for one impact, the EPS foam in it crumbles, cracks and disintegrates, while absorbing the impact, and while it may look like it's in good shape, the outermost layer of the foam may be, while the rest has turned to sand, offering no protection! basically, it might work again, but it is more likely to do nothing... worst case scenario, if you need to go hit the slopes again, grab a bike helmet that's in good shape!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

you are freaking lucky the edge didnt take chunk of your flesh off you face. wear goggles.:blink:


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

The importance of a helmet can't be stressed enough! There have been more times than I can remember that a helmet has saved me or one of my buddies from a concussion. It still blows my mind that there are people brand new to snowboarding that don't wear helmets. Just the other day I saw a guy bang his head on ice because he caught an edge and was clearly teaching himself how to snowboard. The person could claim ignorance since they are new to the sport, but what about the experienced riders? They should know better and since there is always the chance somebody runs in to you or something unexpected happens on the mountain. Nothing is risk free.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

How are you not broken in two pieces?


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

How do so many of you guys bash your noggins so often? I'm a pretty aggressive rider and I've never got a concussion from snowboarding. I broke my nose and goggles once from attempting something stupid and I had a helmet on!

I just wear a helmet now because they're comfy and warm, but I never used to ride with them. These threads that criminalize people for not rocking helmets kind of drive me nuts. Sure, they're a good idea, but If I forget it at home I'm not going to turn around. 

On those hot, sunny days when there's nothing to do but lap the park I sometimes take a calculated risk and leave the helmet in the truck if it's a scorcher outside. Fuck me right? It is what it is. :dunno:

Downhill Mountain Biking is another story.. I've had quite a few head injuries on my bike, that's actually how I got used to helmets and decided to wear them while boarding. I always hurt myself on that damn bike. :dizzy:

When I opened this thread I was expecting some off the wall story about somebody attacking you with a snowboard. Thought you may have had a run in with BA.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Holy shit you are flexible. That would have ripped my ass in half first. Lol. But for real, sorry to hear that and I'm glad it wasn't worse. Good stories to tell once you can shred and looking back. 

Be careful and don't give up! :thumbsup:


----------

